# Did you ever go to group therapy?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

for social anxiety? How was it?


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

I have participated in two group therapies. Three if you want to count the one at the psych ward (it was voluntary).

I found it to be generally a positive experience. You realize that you're not alone with mental struggles. The alienating and isolating effect of having a mental illness is truly terrible. Plus it gives you another safe zone to talk about your issues. That's hard to come by when you have a VERY limited social circle.

Neither group was specifically FOR SA. Different memembers battled different things: PTSD, depression, bi-polar. The first group I attended was as a teen. The co-ordinator didn't focus too much on what each member faced. There were a lot of really nice people in both groups. I wish I had contact with a few of them still.


----------



## humility (Oct 2, 2010)

Not specific for SA, but similar. It was a positive experience. I'd recommend it to anyone with SA and I am skeptical about most "treatments".


----------



## a1jon (Sep 29, 2010)

I have never been able to face group therapy.

I have been offered it but turn into a nervous wreck just at the thought of it.

I'm sure it has helped others though, so everyone to whatever helps with their condition.

I have very bad social anxiety and so meeting people is a no no I'm afraid.

Andrew.


----------



## TheWolfInMeComesOut (Oct 2, 2010)

bad


----------



## humility (Oct 2, 2010)

@a1jon I agree it seems intimidating and not possible but there's something comforting about being in a room with a few other people facing the same challenges as yourself. It's not like a group of "normal" people. These are kinsmen that can offer you wisdom and make the world feel less lonely because there's other people -- a lot of other people -- out there facing similar obstacles as you.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

^ i agree. My first session was awful. I was a nervous wreck. The second session we all went through our automatic thoughts about the first session. I almost laughed as I heard the three other people in my group all repeat the exact same things I was thinking.

"they don't actually have anxiety"
"they look fine. i probably look like an idiot"
etc. etc.

All four of us each thought we had the most anxiety out of the group by far. From there, it was all uphill.


----------



## catalinahx (Jun 8, 2010)

I would LOVE to go to group therapy, but I live in a relatively small town and I can't find ANY places that have group therapy for SA. Which is pretty crappy considering the next town over has a freaking HUGE well known hospital. Go figure. =/


----------

